# Best practice drilling?



## iwire (Oct 15, 2014)

Deepness to drill approximately up to 10" to fit a 3/4" anchor bolt. Will use some sort of Hilti chemical epoxy anchors.

Material to drill into: concrete + grout etc

Typically do you use a jig or guide to help you hand drill into it or free hand all the way? ....


----------

